# C22 Cabinet



## rev.clone (May 15, 2005)

OK, were can someone pick up one of these??  I'm looking for the wordrobe one.

Thanks.


----------



## Diseased Strain (May 17, 2005)

Lowes Or Home Depot. In the Cabents by the flooring. Just ask, they are labeled C22, C33, C44, so just ask for them by name. They are big and white, you cant miss'm.


----------



## rev.clone (May 17, 2005)

thanks......i'm a little worried about heat in the summer months now.  I don't have central a/c and that's an issue.  i'm hoping to get away with a 250 hps and some floro's.  i'm just not sure what to do now.


----------



## bossman754 (Aug 7, 2005)

does a 250 heat lamp work indoor


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 8, 2005)

Heat lamps don't work anywhere for growing marijuana.
Wrong spectrum.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 20, 2008)

plus if your worried about heat using a 250 watt hps wouldnt be a godd idea considering the lamp and the ballast put out alot of heat!


----------



## Hick (Aug 21, 2008)

> 08-08-*2005*, 05:00 AM


..


----------

